# Windows 10 Java-basierte Programme starten nicht



## tobi1710 (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
hab hier n kleines Problem:
Habe zwei Minecraft-Modpack Launcher, die vor einigen Wochen auch beide noch einwandfrei funktioniert haben, nun aber Zicken machen und überhaupt nicht mehr starten. Genauer gehts hier um den Technic- und den FTB-Launcher.
Beim Starten sehe ich in den Hintergrundprogrammen immer kurz Java aufpoppen, was sich aber nach wenigen Sekunden auch wieder selbst beendet. Das normale Vanilla-Minecraft läuft jedoch auch problemlos.
Was ich schon versucht habe:
Verschiedene, auch ältere Java-Versionen installiert
32bit Java auf 64bit Windows draufgespielt zum Testen
Programme als Administrator ausführen, über cmd ausführen, etc.

Übrigens kann ich auch nicht in der Systemsteuerung auf das Java Control Panel zugreifen, ist zwar da, öffnet sich aber nicht...

Für Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon mal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2018)

tobi1710 schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich auch nicht in der Systemsteuerung auf das Java Control Panel zugreifen, ist zwar da, öffnet sich aber nicht...


Dann ist es wohl nicht richtig installiert.

Hast Du Administratorrechte bei der Installation benutzt?
Was ist noch so alles ins Gehäuse verschraubt?

Welche Windows Version wird verwandt (Ausführen - winver)?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2018)

Am besten noch mal komplett runterwerfen und die aktuelle Version neuinstallieren.


----------



## tobi1710 (16. Februar 2018)

Halt so installiert wie immer.
Win 10 version 1709
Im Gehäuse sin Dinge wie CD-Laufwerk, Prozessor i7 870, Graka GTX 1060 6GB, Mainboard Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, 12GB RAM

Das mit de- und installieren hab ich schon mehrmals probiert...


----------



## Grestorn (17. Februar 2018)

was passier , wenn du in einer Kommandokonsole den Befehl

java -version

eingibst?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2018)

tobi1710 schrieb:


> Win 10 version 1709


Da fehlt noch was.
Console starten und
 winver
eingeben.


----------



## tobi1710 (17. Februar 2018)

Windows 10 Version 1709 Build 16299.248

Und Windows sagt "java" konnte nicht gefunden werden...


----------



## Xtr3me86 (17. Februar 2018)

Kuck mal hier:
Wie stelle ich die Umgebungsvariablen fur Java richtig ein? – jAnrufmonitor

Für dich interessant, ist nur die Erweiterung der "Path" Systemvariablen. Probier das mal aus, könnte dir bei deinem Problem helfen.


----------



## tobi1710 (17. Februar 2018)

Alles eingegeben wie angegeben, bringt leoder auch nichts...

Grad festgestellt: Bei ner 32bit Java-Version öffnet sich Java und Windows erkennt einen Fehler, bei 64bit nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Februar 2018)

Schau mal Deine Pfad-Variable an, vermutlich ist da ein Fehler drin, so dass der Java-Installer den korrekten Pfad dort nicht mehr eintragen kann.

Unter Control Panel, System, Erweitert, Umgebungsvariablen.

Und schau sowohl nach der Variablen für den lokalen User als auch die globalen fürs System. Beide enthalten eine Pfad-Variable.


----------



## tobi1710 (19. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt beide Variablen wie auf der angegebenen Website konfiguriert, sowohl für Benutzer als auch System (war übrigens weder JAVA_HOME noch PATH für Java vorhanden), und es startet immer noch nicht... Verzweifel langsam wirklich,,,


----------



## tobi1710 (19. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt Crash-Protokolle von den Javastarts gefunden, soll ich die mal posten, hilft das irgendwem?


----------



## Xtr3me86 (20. Februar 2018)

tobi1710 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt Crash-Protokolle von den Javastarts gefunden, soll ich die mal posten, hilft das irgendwem?



Hey, das ist eher wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen, ich hab zumindest mal geschwind den ersten, Technik Launcher, kurz gegoogelt:
- bist du sicher, dass du mit Java 8 auf der richtigen Seite bist? 
- ich habe beim Überfliegen gelesen, dass es teilweise mit einer 64bit Version zu Abstürzen (?) kommt. Auch hier vielleicht etwas interessanteres (ich spiele weder Minecraft noch kenn ich diese Launcher, allerdings kenn ich mich mit Java etwas aus): YouTube 

Mein Tipp: Dein Java ist bereits richtig installiert, und die javaw.exe wird auch aufgerufen - das Programm crasht aber direkt. Deinstallier die Java 8 64bit Version, und installier mal eine Java 7 Version (am besten vielleicht sogar erst mal eine 32er...). Die allerbeste Lösung wäre natürlich, die korrekte Java Version zu ermitteln. Deine Chancen, dass dir geholfen wird, sind in entsprechenden Support-Abteilungen sicherlich besser. Zumindest im Fall Technik Launcher scheint es doch eine FAQ etc. zu geben. Allerdings vermute ich, dass du schon mit der anderen Java-Version gute Erfolgschancen hast.


----------



## tobi1710 (20. Februar 2018)

Mich machts nur stutzig dass ich nicht mal das Control Panel öffnen kann in der Windows Systemsteuerung...


----------



## tobi1710 (20. Februar 2018)

32bit Versionen öffnen sich, dann kommt die Windows-Fehlermeldung, wenn ein Programm nicht  funktioniert und eine Lösung gesucht wird.


----------



## tobi1710 (20. Februar 2018)

Edit: Gelöst!
Nachdem ich verschiedene Logs durchgegangen bin, hab ich Fehlermeldungen von Windows in der Ereignisanzeige durchforstet. Ergebnis: Ne gewisse ntdll.dll hat für Probleme gesorgt, nachdem ich also diese mehrmals manuell ersetzt und ausprobiert hab hab ich nun das letzte Windows-Sicherheitsupdate mal deinstalliert => alles läuft perfekt!
Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben!
Edit: Update hatte nur Teilschuld, musste noch DAP für alle Programme aktivieren.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2018)

Lass mal chkdsk laufen. Eventeull ein Problem mit dem Dateisystem. 
Danach mal schauen, was CrystalDiskInfo sagt.


----------



## tobi1710 (30. März 2018)

So, melde mich hier einfach nochmal selbst:
Nachdem das Problem bei mir wieder aufgetreten ist, hab ich weitere Ursachenforschung betrieben: Hatte im BIOS, zwecks OC, die Virtualization Technologie auf Disabled gestellt, scheinbar lag hier der Fehler. Irgendwo auch verständlich, da Java ja meines Wissens nach eine virtuelle Maschine ist!


----------

